# thumb protection



## far out

pretty simple, when casting over grass, what do you all use to keep from buring your thumb, and more importantly, your line? ive used some different tapes but none of them stand out as great, i figure somebody has found something better. thanks for any answers


----------



## kingfisherman23

Danville (Willie LongCaster) has a piece of stretchy rubber or something trapped under his reel foot that he stretches up and over his spool to cast. When he releases the strip pops back down out of the way. Pretty cool system.

I've just used my thumb mostly, but now that I'm getting into distance throwing I'm thinking about getting a thumb guard for thesurfcaster.com. They make a guard with double-stitched elastic backing and a leather pad. You can use it for spinning or conventional and it just slips right over your finger (or thumb).

Tommy also has a cool thumb protector, but I don't know anything about it.

Evan


----------



## outfishin28

I use a piece of bicycle inner tube over my thumb and a wrist band over my wrist, those line burns hurt after a while.


----------



## far out

thanks a lot. i guess ill start with a piece of innertube trapped like that


----------



## sirstreet

kudo's guys ,i'm also tired of burning my thumb


----------



## Mark G

Ask for a green colored mountain bike innertube. They fit most thumbs, and don't typically mark up the line like black or gray innertube.

THe leather thumb guards are ok, but can lose their holding power if wet (fishing), and need to be sized correctly.

You might need to try several sizes of innertube to find what fits you best. The ones I use are rather tight-- I take them off between casts to keep my thumb from turning purple 

If they are too loose they will have a tendency to fly off or roll up the thumb.

If the thumb is still slipping, check to make sure you are not powering into the cast too soon. You may still get some "Burn" spots on the line or leader, even if using a thumbguard--- friction while slippage occurs does this.

Keep your shock knots well to the side of the spool-- and place your thumb to the opposite side, a shock knot can shred innertube in a single cast, the leather thumb guards do offer a bit thicker protection in that regard.


----------



## Hooked Up

*gloves*

get the thick nitrile gloves u see mechanics wear to change oil... u can make plenty outta just one glove by cutting the fingers out... the powdered ones seem to sorta keep the line runnin smooth


----------



## far out

thanks for more good ideas guys!


----------



## demonfish

any good bike shop has the green tube ( one tube will last you a year) i get the 26" which is fine and i have stubby thumbs


----------



## jlentz

I normally do not use anything. some people have been using a product called the Thumbdinger for surf fishing. 

John


----------



## Tracker16

I use a product called Reel Magic. Its a spray on product that seems like a watered down version of Armorall. I spray a couple shots on to the spool before a cast and it makes the line slick enough that it won't burn your thumb( I use mono). It only last for one cast when you are fishing though because when the line hits the water it washes off.


----------



## kingfisherman23

I called the local bike shop today and asked them about inner tubes. It took some explaining (and listening to a few sales pitches) but they offered me any tubes they removed from bikes for free.

I went down, picked up two 26" x 1 3/8" tubes from the trash tube pile and cut sections from them just a tad longer than my thumb. They fit snug and offer great protection. Just make sure to wash the sections before using them, there is rubber dust on the inside.

I asked about the green tubes but nobody seemed to know what I was talking about. This was a for-real bike shop, not the Wal-Mart guy. Are the tubes actually green?

Evan


----------



## distance1

the green tubes you are looking for are latex bike tubes, they cost about $20. per tube, they are lighter than regular bike tubes, I use the rubber grip for a cricket bat it grips really good and does not stain the line


----------



## Led

Last year after 15+ years of using cycle tubes I switched over to using Cricket bat grips last year (strip format placed under the reel foot) these are far superior and do not leave any residue on the line or shockleader - they work well even in the rain

Best I've found are the 'octopus' type (flat one side little suckers on the other), I've used Pink, Yellow & Lime - for some reason the colour pigmant does affect the stretchyness of the material.

These are cheap ~ £1.50 per grip (10-15 strips per grip) can be found - eBay - 280315612090


----------



## fmcmurra

I got tired of smelling burning flesh and bought a thumbdinger. I works really well...


----------



## Charkbait

second and third the thumb dinger...for fishing and especially dry reel casting.


----------



## billr87

Surgical Tubing. comes in all sizes.


----------



## ffemtreed

Thumbdinger hands down!


----------



## kingchaser34

ive always just used my thumb... but thats not the best idea sometimes if you throw to much it rubs your finger raw.


----------



## LostLures

Aquaskinz - nothing better


----------



## Tracker16

Just watched a vid of Tommy Farmer last nite testing an AFAW and he was wearing a cheap cotton glove with a rubberized palm and fingers Also saw a guy at the local fishing spot last week with the same glove and said it worked great. He said it cost about two bucks..


----------

